#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Thailand, Asia & the rest of the World Questions & Answers Forum >  >  Ubon to North of Thailand.

## Chico

Decided to go on a Trip to the North, by car.

Looking for good places to visit and stay.

Would like to do the cultural stuff, and fun stuff for kids.

 off the beaten track places is a must.

Any suggestions appreciated.

----------


## docmartin

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ban_Chiang

Ban Chiang. 
Very early pottery by world standards. 
Making bronze 4000 years ago.  Ditto.

----------


## Chittychangchang

Worth a visit Jacko...
https://teakdoor.com/thailands-travel...iland-wat.html (The Temple That Towers Above The Rest In Thailand - Wat Pha Sorn Kaew - Phetchabun!)

----------


## Luigi

> Petchaboon is not in Northern Thailand, you dim tit.


He's looking for plces to visit along the way, ya simpleton.  :Smile: 





> Decided to go on a Trip to the North, by car.
> 
> Looking for good places to visit and stay.



Go the long way, along through Southern Isaan, taking in the Khmer temples of Surin and Buriram. Then up to Phi Mai in Khorat. Then up along to Sukhothai, then up to Chiang Mai.

----------


## Luigi



----------


## thaiguzzi

> http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ban_Chiang
> 
> Ban Chiang. 
> Very early pottery by world standards. 
> Making bronze 4000 years ago.  Ditto.


Boring as hell.
Unless you like pottery.
Vastly overrated place.

An hour and a half further north, you are into Nong Khai.
Anybody who has never seen this place, needs to visit. Freaky.
Allow yourself a minimum of a couple of hours to see it all.
Don't forget to drop some acid about an hour before walking in....

https://www.travelfish.org/sight_pro.../nong_khai/305
https://www.tripadvisor.com/ShowUserReviews-g303915-d546141-r141887461-Sala_Kaew_Ku_Wat_Khaek-Nong_Khai_Nong_Khai_Province.html

----------


## thaiguzzi

Worth having a night in NK with the family, pleasant food and drink on the river front promenade.
Lunch in the best Vietnamese in Thailand, right on the river, gets unbelievable busy some days.

----------


## AntRobertson

> then up to Chiang Mai.


No... just, no.

Chiang Mai is closed, umm, on that day.

 :Sad:

----------


## docmartin

> Boring as hell.
> Unless you like pottery.
> Vastly overrated place.


I’m not particularly into pottery as such but the inner egghead finds the idea of bronze being made before or contemporaneously with the Middle East quite fascinating. 
The display is a bit last year but it is Thailand after all and good on ‘em for having a go. 

Didn’t notice any Owsley Enterprises outlets to spice things up either.

----------


## Chico

Thanks to all.

Keep them coming guys,we have around 8 days.

----------


## Topper

> Smug Know-It-All But Really Haven't A Clue Syndrome.
> 
> An all too common condition that ails our beloved teakdoor.


Since you're the expert Jeff, why don't you recommend something for poor Chico.

----------


## BoganInParasite

May I suggest a diversion into Nan province be included.

Grab a great lunch at Crossroads Nan...best burger I've had in Thailand by a long way.

If staying in Nan then sunrise at Wat Phra That Khao Noi is highly recommended.

Further north near Pua I know a great accommodation option ( :Mischievous: ) and the sunrise from the 1715 Viewpoint in the Doi Phu Kha National Park is also highly recommended. The Bo Kluea ancient salt pit is interesting and there is a safe waterfall everyone can swim (well dog paddle and splash in) close to Pua. The rainforest covered mountain drives in northern Nan province are worthwhile.

----------


## Topper

> best burger I've had in Thailand by a long way.


Come spend some time with me, Bogan....

----------


## Airportwo

One of the nicer spots to visit in the NE is Erawan cave. https://www.tourismthailand.org/Attr...wan-Cave--3430

----------

